# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» закрывает архивный тарифный план «Домосед»

## ByFly

В связи с тем, что тарифный план Домосед перенесен в архив и подлежит удалению из биллинговой системы РУП Белтелеком, абонентам этого тарифного плана рекомендуется перейти на любой из актуальных тарифных планов byfly.
	         Самый простой и быстрый способ смены тарифного плана - через кабинет пользователя. Для того, чтобы сменить тарифный план через кабинет пользователя, необходимо сделать три простых шага.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

